# GameThread 1/11 6:30 CDT Hornets at Celtics



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Celtics will definitely have an emotional edge in this game immediately after the death of NBA legend Arnold 'Red' Auerbach earlier this week.Both of these teams have made significant roster changes during the offseason and it's difficult to see how well the pieces will fit together for either team at this stage of the season.My numbers are probably wrong in some of the cases as I copied the grids from an old gamethread and haven't corrected all of them.I may fix them and go find some better fitting photos too

*click on photos for player profiles*
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Chris Paul*</TD><TD>*Tyson Chandler*</TD><TD>*Peja Stojakovic*</TD><TD>*Desmond Mason*</TD><TD>*David West*</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>*16.1*</TD><TD>*5.3*</TD><TD>*18.2*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*17*</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>*5.1*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*5.8*</TD><TD>*4.4*</TD><TD>*7.5*</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>*7.8*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1.9*</TD><TD>*.9*</TD><TD>*1.2*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>







*Probable Starters*


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>Paul Pierce</TD><TD>*Sebastien Telfair*</TD><TD>Kendrick Perkins</TD><TD>*Ryan Gomes*</TD><TD>*Wally Sczerbiak*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>26.6</TD><TD>9.5</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>10.5</TD><TD>17.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>6.7</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TD>2.9</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>2.7</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.7</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>1.1</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>1.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Diable's awesome threads are back, I love this board.
I expect a win, as I have high expectations for this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nola.com/hornets/pdf/hornetsvceltics.pdf


Let's get it started!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

sup with nuggets logo? :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> sup with nuggets logo? :laugh:


I noticed the Nuggets logo too. Just a teeny mistake.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Our season is like 3 hours away.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> I noticed the Nuggets logo too. Just a teeny mistake.


hah already fixed


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this game scares me, as its kind of a crapshoot. The death of Red will make this a very emotional game, but since I don't think he has any "direct" ties with these young players it may not be that much of a momentum swinger. I remember Boston absolutely slaughtering the hornets last year, where the only player to show up was West, so they may be looking for some redemption here. im calling it....
hornets 87
celtics 81


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I wont be able to watch this one cause I have Charter Cable and the game is on Cox Sports TV...Im going probably either purchase the package that lets me get it or get NBA League Pass...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah forget that last post I called and got the package tonight...couldn't wait! :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we've jumped out to a quick 8-2 lead. watching the game through a "gamechannel" on yahoo is pretty lame, but its better than nothing.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lordy, paul already has 7 dimes in the first quarter! 23-15 hornets right now, mason leading the way with 8.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Celtics go with a nasty Telfair/Rondo lineup...I dont mean nasty as in good either. I like both players but neither one of them can shoot outside 10 feet.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We are pretty strong right now...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets doing good. I hope they come out after halftime playing even better.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im watching a live feed of the game now, don't tell :\ . Chandler is beastin out there, he converted on a great dump off pass, and grabbed an offensive board and went up strong for the putback. Simmons is lookin solid too, he had a great block right before the first half ended. more summarizing when the games over.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

What's up with Peja?
Not enough confidence?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> What's up with Peja?
> Not enough confidence?


I don't know. He'd better get it going though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Good time out Scott. Hornets only up by 5 now.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

And Pierce is shooting 3 pointers, stop him, NOW.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

OMG! Hornets only up by 2 now!!! Peja can't hit anything! Must be the new ball :laugh: 


They always come out flat after halftime.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Too bad West is in foul trouble.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Give Linton some love... Peja's off, this is the right time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats how it is with shooters though...Peja will wow us one night like we've never seen and then a few nights later he will be flat. Get used to that...

One thing I dont like about our draft/trade is that we drafted/traded and got interior players that can only play D. Bass, Simmons, Armstrong, Jackson, Chandler, basically anyone but West dont have 5 offensive post-moves combined.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

CP3 with the and one!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice CP with the Lay and one.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

cp has taken initiative this 3rd quarter when nobody was hitting and has been attacking the basket very strong. Those high pick and rolls are killin the C's.
triple dip watch- Paul 20 points, 10 assists, 6 boards.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> cp has taken initiative this 3rd quarter when nobody was hitting and has been attacking the basket very strong. Those high pick and rolls are killin the C's.
> triple dip watch- Paul 20 points, 10 assists, 6 boards.


If he goes off for the Trip Dub in the first game Im going to poop my pants...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Would be nice if Rasual could get a couple of nice shots off.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Anybody know what happened to Cedric? I saw him going to the locker room.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Anybody know what happened to Cedric? I saw him going to the locker room.


I got nothing...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

me either. Sloppy ball now, we were up by 12 and had several chances to extend the lead but came away with nothing. pierce just nailed a crazy shot to bring the C's to within 4


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Why isn't Mason on Pierce? I think he guards him a little better than Rasual.
Nevermind. He's on him and fouls him.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

god rasual just totally bit on that headfake.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

thank you b-jax.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Come on, we can't let them catch up...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I CANNOT BELIEVE how they shoot that ball and it rims out!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

uggggh.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

sloppy play by west. Chandler just fouled out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chandler out with 2:31 left. Hornets up only 1.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Bye Tyson.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Peja missed his And1 free throw. :curse:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

peja with a drive to the basket, made big Al foul out as well.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Aaawww, Peja, misses the FT.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yesssss, Peja!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

supermati said:


> Bye Tyson.


That's going to be the norm this season...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice prediction Tooeasy, score's close to yours.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

may i welcome all hornets to our first offseason aqcuisition... Peja Stojakvic, aka Mr. Clutch :laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

West with the rebound and lay in...
Game is practically over, but you never know..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets win 91-87! :banana: 

Woo! I think I need a drink after this one.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

And we won, we started out right this season.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets win 91-87! :banana:
> 
> Woo! I think I need a *drink* after this one.


We drink if we win
We drink if we lose
I dont give a damn
Lets go get some booze


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yea you right Geaux Tigers! :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like Kirk Snyder started at the 2 for Houston tonight.

God I hope this isn't going to be a regular thing with Peja.We need him to carry a lot more of the scoring load,he isn't good for much if he can't hit the jumper.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets all alone in first place.I don't believe it shall stay that way forever,but you may as well be an optimist on opening day.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> That's going to be the norm this season...


He'll get to harness his aggressiveness on D in a Hornets uniform, which is great for y'all, but it sucks for me. I can't complain with Big Ben in the middle, though.

When our 2005-2006 season came to a close, I made a bold prediction: Tyson will lead the NBA in offensive rebounds per game in the 2006-2007 season. He's just gonna have to go ahead and do it with the Hornets.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

This was an entertaining game, but you guys have a gem in Chris Paul. This kid put on a show, driving through the Celtics multiple times for layups. As a Celtics fan, I'm extremely jealous. :boohoo:


----------

